# Sabiki Rigs



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

What size sabiki rigs do I need to catch hardtails and other bait for tuna fishing?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Use the bigger ones with the #4 hook in chartreuse or hot pink add at least a 1 oz weight and jig is fairly fast.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, use the bigger ones.I put a pompano jig on the end of it where your sinker goes. Sometimes I even add a little bit ofsquid or shrimp to the hooks if I see thefishand they are not hitting just the empty sabikis.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (12/21/2007)*Yeah, use the bigger ones.I put a pompano jig on the end of it where your sinker goes. Sometimes I even add a little bit ofsquid or shrimp to the hooks if I see thefishand they are not hitting just the empty sabikis.


Good suggestion on the pomp jig. Hadn't thought of that. May land a couple bigger baits every now and then with it.:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

For the freshwater folks, they work good in freshwater too for bluegill, skipjack shad and others.


----------

